# Need an answer from a PL



## stonetag (Mar 9, 2014)

I've bulked all the weight I need or want this winter, and at about 272lbs I believe it's time to accomplish my goal or not. Tomorrow (Monday) is the day I have been working up to for most of the winter. I mentioned in another post that I wanted to match or beat my 1RMPR in a couple of lifts before I put the beast to rest, or at least the heavy lifting side of the beast. So tomorrow is bench day, chest day on Monday, seems like everybody's chest day! lol. I need to know how a fellow vet. or Pl'er approaches a heavy bench, I've had some suggestions from a couple bro's at the gym, but I want more to sort through. Just suggestions in only the warm-up side of it. I have the lifting part down from a technique point of view. From just the gymrat side of the bench, I warm up my rotator cuff's first with the usual protocol, then I hang from the top of the smith for a good stretch, and then get down to business. 135x15, 225x10, 315x8, 365x4-6, these warm-up numbers are from my last bench training day, I will also add that I stop briefly at the touch and then press, then right to the weight I want to max for 1-2 reps, slight help on rep 2. Last bench max was 405x2 no spot and I stopped! energy spent..done. My question to vet. lifters and pl'ers alike, does this warm-up reflect in some way or no way the warm-up you would use for a strictly max lift? My PR is 420, but I want to jump to 425. Why you might ask? When you get to that point in life where you HAVE to realize that you are no longer THAT guy anymore, It will come into focus, weather you like the picture it reveals or not! Little help fellas?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2014)

Too many reps per set in your warm up

Bar x 10
135 x 5, 5
185 x 5, 3
225 x 3, 3
255 x 2 (might consider skipping this)
275 x 2
315 x 2
345 x 1
365 x 1
385 x 1
425 x 1 for a PR - if you smoke this rep then...
440 x 1


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 9, 2014)

I would do something like this Stone: 135x10, 225x5, 275x2, 315x2, 365x1, 405x1, 425x1. Limit your reps while warming up....then unleash the ****in beast on 425 dude! Of course, i'm borderline retarded, so what the hell do I know. Oh, and listen to Jungle Rot when attempting a 1RM:


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 9, 2014)

I say your doing waaaaaayyyyy to much work warming up. 
I spend 5 min on an elliptical and about 10 min foam rolling my back and legs. 
If I were warming up for a 1 rm day I would do it like this 
95 x 5  twice 
135x 5 
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x1
365x1
405x1
Then go for it 
Put it all on the table brother no holds barred just fukkin dig for it.


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 9, 2014)

I know nothing about PL, but I thought I read if you're going to max keep your warmup under 50% of your max?
PLs please don't kill me....this was a question not advise, for something I THINK I heard lol

Maybe it was all in my head? Hahaha


----------



## stonetag (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks fellas, dropped my warm-up reps down about 20% and banged out 430 for one solid rep, and damn near two, if my arms weren't so long. lol. Not what the fuk am I going to do? rhetorical question. Thanks
Stone


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 10, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Thanks fellas, dropped my warm-up reps down about 20% and banged out 430 for one solid rep, and damn near two, if my arms weren't so long. lol. Not what the fuk am I going to do? rhetorical question. Thanks
> Stone



Nice brother!! Keep that shit up!!


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 10, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Thanks fellas, dropped my warm-up reps down about 20% and banged out 430 for one solid rep, and damn near two, if my arms weren't so long. lol. Not what the fuk am I going to do? rhetorical question. Thanks
> Stone



That's fukkin awesome brother. Glad to hear it.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 11, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Thanks fellas, dropped my warm-up reps down about 20% and banged out 430 for one solid rep, and damn near two, if my arms weren't so long. lol. Not what the fuk am I going to do? rhetorical question. Thanks
> Stone


Stone, that's ****in awesome dude! Bangin 430 for almost 2 reps is crazy strong at any age bud. Let alone 86 or whatever the hell you are... J/K.  I say you keep going as you have for a little while longer and give 450 a shot in 4 weeks or so. That would really be awesome, and a nice round number to stop at. Whattya say you crazy old bastard?


----------



## snake (Mar 11, 2014)

stonetag,

I'm with the boys on the too many reps thing but you didn't get to where you are by not knowing your body. You just don't want to blow your goo on the lighter stuff.

On another matter; your right that all the gymrats do their BP on Monday. In days gone by, that was my squat day. It is when I had the most to give mentally and physically. I never won or lost a meet on my avarage bench. Get out ahead of everyone in the squat, if they could close the gap with a good bench, my DL would finish them up. I'm not saying that the BP should be taken lightly but a strong back and a good set of legs wins most events. 

Let us know how you made out.


----------

